# Mendelssohn - String Quartet 4 op.44/2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although published as "No. 2" this was actually the first of the op.44 quartets in order of composition, written in the summer of 1837. In March of the same year Felix had married Cécile Jeanrenaud and had worked on this (chronologically) first Quartet of Op. 44 during their honeymoon in the Black Forest, completing the work in mid-June. Another excellent quartet, the sonata-rondo finale is probably my favourite movement (although that sparkling scherzo is damn good fun and that tricky first movement is a pure joy). I love the rhythmical bounce of the finale it as it alternates eloquently between all four instruments (apart from some solo excursions by the first violin) whilst calling to memory some charming links to the Quartet's opening movement. This is a clever piece of writing from our Felix. For me, I like to hear lots of forward momentum in the quick movements, great tone and depth in the Allegro and great balances in the finale, especially. Lots of very good recordings of this one.
Here's an impressive performance of the 4th quartet from a festival, featuring Suyoen Kim (formerly of the fine artemis Quartet) on 1st violin. Check out that viola playing too. 






Recommended

Vogler
Ulbrich
Maggini
New Zealand
Fine Arts
Bartholdy Quartett
Cherubini
Melos
Elias
Leipziger
Saguenay

*Highly recommended

Mandelring* - clear, sonically very impressive recording played with plenty of body and in an unmannered way.
*Sorrel* - I particularly enjoy the way the Sorrels don't take this quartet too flippantly (lovely first movement). It's not a case of being serious, just playing with conviction and due respect. They succeed on both fronts.
*Artis* - I do love the Artis' spritely way with the 1st movement, especially, but it's totally unbalanced towards the violins. Gorgeous playing though.
*Castilian* - another winner from the glorious Champs Hill Mendelssohn cycle. Clean, articulate and straightforward.
*Escher* - beautifully voiced and full recording played with the Escher's customary elan.
*Ysaye* - forward momentum and a clear line are a winning formula here.
*Pacifica* - tonally very sweet and precise. Perhaps more pep would have helped but you can't underestimate the quality.

*Special

Eroica* - I must admit I find the Eroicas a little too broad in the opening Allegro assai appassionato, however, it's all done so brilliantly elsewhere I still find this a special performance.
*Gewandhaus* - what an excellently paced performance. The quality of playing is second to none.
*Aurora* - as usual with the SFSO's front seats, this is a full-bodied and powerful one. There may be the occasionally rougher moments but it makes no difference when the performance is as convincing as this.
*Talich* - one of the briskest recordings but so characterful. Tone is also a key factor here.
*Zemlinsky* - see Talich comments above. (similar tempi / style).
*Cecilia* - if the Cecilia's 3rd is impressive this is even better. Deep, resonant, firm sound with a fine 1st two movements.
*Minguet* - their Mendelssohn is so clean, honest and unpretentious, with such a gorgeous tone, that it's hard to resist this them.
*Emerson* - it took a 2nd play to really recognise the qualities of the Emerson's reading. They are magical in the inner movements and really do bring out the subtleties of the score.

*Top of the shop

Henschel* - again, for me, that feeling of 'rightness' also present in the Gewandhaus recording pervades. Its a quick reading but their bravura had me from the off and the last movement really takes off. One of my fave Henschel recordings from this set.

*Arod* - on the back of a terrific 2nd the Arod's turn in a vital 4th too and this is equally superb. My advice is to just get this Mendelssohn release. It's well worth it. Great sound and very lively performance with fine dynamics.


----------

